# Сглаженность поясничного лордоза- гимнастика



## Поддубный Игорь Николаеви (21 Окт 2010)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора!
Нужен ваш совет по лечебной гимнастике:
Какие действующие схемы гимнастики вы используете для восстановления физиологического лордоза поясничного отдела, при его сглаженности или даже кифозировании?
Буду рад вашим личным мнениям на этот счет, а также благодарен за дельные ссылки или сноски!


----------

